# [Risolto] Problemi in compilazione libreoffice ed electron

## zar Marco

Ciao a tutti, ho problemi nella compilazione di libreoffice, sia versione normale che in versione bin, e nella ricompilazione di electron, che mi ha installato all'installazione di atom.

Riguardo a libreoffice-bin credo che l'errore sia nel fatto che essendo io in testing, libreoffice-bin richieda una verisione di icu più vecchia, a seguire l'estratto dell'errore

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/60.2 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.0.3.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

  (dev-libs/icu-62.1:0/62.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/62.1= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.15:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                  

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

mentre in libreoffice normale non ho idea di dove sia il problema, non riesco ancora a capire i log, qui il log https://paste.pound-python.org/show/txmcdbruJiXTv5EKPmzP/

Riguardo a electron, è installato, ma sia l'aggiornamento che il @preserved-rebuild lo ricompilano, ma fallisce, qui il suo log https://paste.pound-python.org/show/4XqFZzIstT0LFwcX39VS/Last edited by zar Marco on Fri Oct 05, 2018 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zar Marco

Vorrei installare icu versione 60, avendo la 62 installata, anche perché sia libreoffice-bin che electron richiedono la 60.

Avevo pensato a eliminare la 62, e bloccare l'installazione alla 60, ma non so se poi qualche altro pacchetto potrebbe risentirne. 

L'altra idea che mi è venuta in mente è l'utilizzare un altro slot ed avere ambo le versioni installate. Ma non ho idea di come fare. 

Avete qualche consiglio?

----------

## sabayonino

dev-libs/icu non è slottato.

Tutti questi avanti ed indietro tra testing/stable portano a delle complicazioni (soprattutto in fase di downgrade magari dopo molto tempo)

Controlla quali pacchetti dipendono dalla versione stabile (attualmente 60.2) di ICU

```
equery d dev-libs/icu-60.2 -a
```

E quelli dalla versione testing (attualmente la 62.1)

```
equery d dev-libs/icu-60.2 -a
```

così puoi vedere se ci sonoincompatibilità .

Comunque in genere dopo una compilazione di ICU , portge richiede da sè un revdep-rebuild per allineare i pacchetti che necessitano di un aggiustamento delle varie librerie.

----------

## zar Marco

Sì, ma infatti revdep-rebuild richiama sempre electron, che puntualmente fallisce, domani provo prima a riemergere icu e poi a vedere a cosa è necessario.

Il punto è che io sono partito da stable e tipo due giorni dopo l'installazione sono passato a testing, poi non sono mai tornato indietro. 

Ed electron, che me lo ha installato insieme ad atom, sono certo di averlo installato dopo il passaggio a testing. Per questo non capisco dove stia il problema

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, risolto electron, eliminandolo, rimane il problema con libreoffice.

Cercando con equery -d icu-62.1 -a, riguardo a libreoffice ottengo ciò:

```
app-office/libreoffice-6.0.3.2 (dev-libs/icu)

app-office/libreoffice-6.0.6.2 (dev-libs/icu)

app-office/libreoffice-6.1.1.2 (dev-libs/icu)

app-office/libreoffice-6.1.9999 (dev-libs/icu) 

app-office/libreoffice-9999 (dev-libs/icu)

app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.0.3.2 (dev-libs/icu:0/60.2)

                                   (dev-libs/icu)

app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.0.6.2 (dev-libs/icu:0/60.2)

                                   (dev-libs/icu)

```

questo sta ad indicare che per libreoffice-bin devo avere la versione precedente di icu, ma non dovrei aver problemi per libreoffice compilato giusto?

Piccola nota a margine, se ad equery tolgo la -a vado a cercare solo nei pacchetti installati giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

libreoffice-bin e' stato compilato con librerie in stable, quindi se vuoi mettere icu-62 devi compilarti tu libreoffice

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, ora sto facendo compilare libreoffice, vediamo se sta volta non si blocca

----------

## zar Marco

OK, non mi spiego come mai, ma dopo l'eliminazione di electron, la compilazione di libreoffice è andata a buon fine

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai risolto il problema di electron?

----------

## zar Marco

Ora provo a riemergere atom, vediamo se ha ancora problemi

----------

## zar Marco

Niente electron, quindi atom, fallisce, questo il log https://paste.pound-python.org/show/D5NGq7DwZZbI1WgYvyG6/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' un bug prova la patch proposta

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille, non mi resta che capire come patcharlo. Con calma nei prossimi giorni proverò a vedere bene il da farsi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a scaricare questa patch e usare /etc/portage/patches

----------

## zar Marco

Inserita la patch, la prende, ma fallisce ugualmente. https://paste.pound-python.org/show/cR9KPbUyJ8JPHfmKxJD5/

Poco male, non ne ho la stretta necessità, magari aspetto di vedere se lo sistemano

----------

## sabayonino

```
|

|# HG changeset patch

|# User Robert-André Mauchin <zebob.m@gmail.com>

|# Date 1517842004 18000

|# Node ID de196fabad5977d15fe6664813638296cfe097c5

|# Parent  b593176e9b0b4ca8c604c483b1cba782a18e2455

|Bug 1435695 - WebRTC fails to build with GCC 8; r=dminor

```

prova cambiando versione di compilatore

----------

## zar Marco

Posso farlo anche se ho solo la versione 8 installata?

----------

## sabayonino

installa la versione 7.x , fai lo switch e compila libreoffice.

----------

## zar Marco

Effettivamente pensandoci, ero riuscito ad installare electron, quindi anche atom, all'inizio, quando ero ancora in stable. I problemi mi sono usciti passato a testing quindi da gcc 7 all'8.

Domani pomeriggio proverò a reinstallare il 7, immagino che gcc sia multi slot, poi a riemergere atom. 

Ma se così dovessi risolvere, dovrei ogni volta cambiare il compilatore?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ma se così dovessi risolvere, dovrei ogni volta cambiare il compilatore?

 

O applicare la patch che ti ho proposto. Per specificare una specifica versione di gcc a un pacchetto puoi usare /etc/poirtage/package.env

----------

## zar Marco

La patch l'ho inserita, e credo correttamente visto che l'output di electron dimostra che l'ha presa in considerazione, ma sembra non funzionare, sempre se non ho sbagliato nulla

----------

## zar Marco

Non metto ancora risolto, perché il pacchetto non è ancora installato (ho dovuto interrompere la compilazione).

Ma sembra che cambiando gcc ed eliminando le patch prima inserite, il processo andava. 

Domani vedo di farlo ripartire e vediamo se lo termina

----------

## zar Marco

Bon ora posso mettere risolto, installato electron ed atom, quest'ultimo non è uguale alla versione presente in arch, ma vabbè era una semplice prova. 

Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto

----------

